# GEDE NIMBO....200 SPOILER PICS????



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

GEDE...I AM ABOUT TO CUT UP ANOTHER 5K BUMPER TO MAKE A CUSTOM CHIN SPOILER





















.. you said you were making one for the type44's...but i have yet to see a pic.... does it exist??
we would like to see some pics!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Twistedaudi (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: GEDE NIMBO....200 SPOILER PICS???? (jordanvw)*

Did that a while ago now. (Pre FMIC)
























Best of Luck


----------



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: GEDE NIMBO....200 SPOILER PICS???? (Twistedaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Twistedaudi* »_








Best of Luck


nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: GEDE NIMBO....200 SPOILER PICS???? (jordanvw)*


----------

